# What do 'they say' regarding heartburn and gender of the baby?



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

I'm just curious what the old wives' tale is about heartburn, if there is one? I am just finding it so strange that I have NO heartburn this time. With DS it came on strong and early and was almost constant through my pregnancy. I'm 20 weeks now and still haven't had it. I had an u/s and they think it's a girl, but I was just curious if boys tend to give you heartburn?


----------



## Irishcupcake (Jul 30, 2007)

The only thing I've heard on the subject is the more heatburn mom has, the more hair the baby will have...
My peanut is a boy and I've got heatburn often, but my new papaya enzymes are working wonderfully!


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

I have only heard that heartburn equates with hair. Actually I saw a study on it! And the study said that the old wive's tale was acccurate. Heartburn correlated with greater than average hair. I had loads of heartburn with DD and she was pretty hairy. Shoulders and ears and all that.








:


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep, my friend's baby gave her terrible heartburn and he's got quite the head of hair too...


----------



## mamatosaskia (Sep 20, 2005)

That is funny, I had NO heartburn what so ever with dd and she came out with a head full of hair. But, I did read the same reports that say that there are relationships between heartburn and hair.

The only thing I can say is that every pregnancy is said to be different (athough my second one is identical to my first) so maybe it has more to do with that than the gender of your baby?

Congrats either way!


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I had horrible heartburn with both of my girls, and they were completely bald (until about 18-24 months!). This time I have it earlier and more severe.. Haven't really heard any tales about it though.

Sara





























:







:









KatieBear







-4/2/01, Soapdishes







-10/24/04, Soren







: -edd 2/08


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
I had horrible heartburn with both of my girls, and they were completely bald (until about 18-24 months!).

That was me exactly!


----------



## pinkshamrocks (Jul 4, 2007)

I had heartburn/GERD so bad that I started Zantac 150 3 times a day with both of my pregnancies - at 9 weeks. DD1 had the fullest head of hair the nurses had ever seen on a caucasian baby. We could tell from the 20 wk ultrasound that DD2 already has long-ish hair at the back and top of her head. Every other pregnancy symptom has been the same too - even starting at the same weeks gestation!


----------



## patchynurse (Sep 15, 2006)

I am expecting a boy in March and I have the worst heartburn. Between Tums, pepcid and papaya I manage but sometimes I have to sleep in our recliner because it's so bad. I wonder what his hair will be like.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

My heartburn was worst with DS2, nonexistent with DD, barely there with DS1 and getting to be a problem with this belly bean, another boy. A friend pointed out today that I might want to think about changing my diet- and we were also speculating on the fact that DS2 has allergies. Just a thought...


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

I had no heartburn at all with my previous 2, who were boys and hairy. This one gives me crazy heartburn! She's a she, maybe it's the 911 chicken wings with her?


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

I had awful heartburn with my DD during the third trimester. Really it was my only pregnancy complaint. She is all girl, and had a full head of dark hair, which has all turned blonde now!!!


----------



## baggybears (Oct 10, 2007)

I had no heartburn whatsoever and Layla was born with hair that was nearly two inches long. She also had a nice bit of shoulder and ear fuzz.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Not a mom yet... but am having issues with indigestion. The papaya enzyme helps as longs as I'm upright... but as soon as I lay down, well all of the food and digestive juices in my stomach decide to take up residence in my esophagus. I'm trying to go as easy on the tums as I can, but... well I just can't sleep when I'm trying to digest food in the back of my throat. I guess we'll see how much hair my baby has when he's born. Although, my mom had really really horrible heartburn with me and I was bald till I was 2 years old.


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

I had horrible heart burn with both my pregnancies. one boy one girls both with a full head of hair


----------



## Stace (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't think I've ever had heartburn in my entire life....if I have, I didn't recognize it. And my son came out with a full head of hair. So no truth to that one for me!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I have only had heartburn during pregnancy.

With dd I had rather bad heartburn starting in the third trimester. Now I am having heartburn already and I am only in the first! GAH!

Dd had a bit of hair, but not tons.


----------



## mommycakes (Sep 21, 2005)

Yah, I don't think hb has much to do with gender. I had it baaaaddd with my dd (she was born with a ton of dark hair) and I've got it again. Someone told me that the same hormone that creates the conditions for heart burn also play into babe's hair growth.


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't know what 'they' say but I had a ton with DD and hardly any with DS.


----------

